# برنامج Crocodile Chemistry v6.05 للمحاكاه الكيميائية



## اسلام البدوي (3 يونيو 2009)

اليكم اخوانى هذا البرنامج الرائع للمحاكاه الكيميائية ..وهو عبارة عن معمل على شاشة الكومبيوتر
 واليكم صورة البرنامج 











واليكم الرابط
http://rapidshare.de/files/25516737/CH_605.rar.html
 أوالرابط
http://www.crocodile-clips.com/demo_download.do?id=68
ولاتنسونا من صالح دعاكم


----------



## correng (3 يونيو 2009)

يا اخي الرابط لا يعمل

و على كل حال جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز الملف محذوف أرجو وضع رابط جديد مع الشكر والتقدير ..........


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (3 يونيو 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل ممكن اعادتها


----------



## اسلام البدوي (4 يونيو 2009)

اليكم يا اخوانى رابط يعمل 100%
http://rapidshare.com/files/27648353...ewares.org.rar


----------

